# Cletus' PM-935TS-3PH Mill Log



## Cletus (Jun 16, 2021)

Well, I'm restricted in my movements thanks to Covid19 as the entire country here is under a state of emergency. All retail stores are closed only supermarkets and pharmacies are open for business and hardware stores restricted to a couple days per week and restricted hours as well.  There's also a curfew in force.
My PM-935TS-3PH has been ordered, and during the wait I've been shopping on-line for tooling and measuring instrumentation to compliment it (man, did I buy stuff already!).  Also, I've been busy in the workshop building and modifying stuff for it.
I've started this thread to document the build/setup of my mill, accessories and modifications, in the hope it may be of assistance to someone looking to come down this rabbit-hole as well.  I may come back and edit my posts as necessary to update the content and attempt to keep it relevant.
The mill should hopefully arrive within a couple months ......the wait is killing me! 

Here are a couple items recently completed in the shop for it:






Built a stand-alone controller (Arduino Nano) for the CNC Rotary Table from my CNC Mini-Mill, will use this for small stuff on the new mill (semi retired but still into Biomedical field support and custom fixtures).






This control system (I will be using a Hitachi WJ200-022SF VFD) was built using my Langmuir Systems  Crossfire CNC Pasma-Jet Table


----------



## Cletus (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, the goodies have started to arrive!  A whole bunch of endmills will be in next week  .....exciting times!


----------



## Pcmaker (Jul 3, 2021)

I think I got that same boring bar


----------



## Cletus (Jul 3, 2021)

Pcmaker said:


> I think I got that same boring bar


Used it yet? Hope it's a decent one


----------



## Cletus (Jul 3, 2021)

Configuration of the PM-935TS-3PH will be:
Hitachi WJ200-022SF VFD,  PM 3-axis DRO,  Align X-axis feed,  Align Z-axis feed,  11-pc R8 Collet set,  52-pc Clamping set, 5" High Precision Vise,  R8 Keyless Drill Chuck,  Leveling pads and Power Drawbar.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jul 4, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Used it yet? Hope it's a decent one



I haven't had any issues with it. It's done its job just fine


----------



## Cletus (Jul 4, 2021)

Great!  Glad to hear, thanks! 
BTW Happy 4th, be safe!


----------



## Cletus (Jul 5, 2021)

Built me two really nice work-lights today for the mill. Two cheap microphone booms and two Westinghouse 69032 LED downlighters. Each 12W, 6500K, they're really bright and no shadows.

Also made the VFD mounts (CNC plasma cut). I'm mounting the VFD and all the relays, breakers etc inside the pedestial. There will be a removable lexan window for the VFD front panel access.

Sorry about the messy workbench, too many things going on on it right now.


----------



## Cletus (Jul 6, 2021)

So, the plan is to replace the removable cover plate on either the backside or left-side of the column with this custom plasma-cut power distribution panel (have to wait for the mill to actually arrive to size the cover plate properly). 
All relays, contactors, VFD, 12VDC 2A power supply, etc will be housed inside the column.  The switched and fused (15A breaker) 115VAC outlets will supply the power feeds, illumination lamps, my powered Rotary Table, etc.


----------



## Cletus (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Cletus (Jul 8, 2021)

Control and Power Module


----------



## Cletus (Jul 11, 2021)

Today's project for the mill completed.
230V 30A / 115V 15A drop and 125PSI 4-outlet Shop Air drop
.....now to have a shower and sit back with a fine T-bone and a good bourbon!


----------



## Cletus (Jul 18, 2021)

Milling area has been readied (got some grey epoxy paint  from an offshore rig) and set an anchor point to winch the mill from the garage to the shop via the kitchen and laundry. My line laser confirms it’s a straight shot through the three doorways thankfully!
Once the mill’s in the shop, I can inch it into final position with the cherry-picker .


----------



## Cletus (Jul 28, 2021)

Just completed my "Rolling Tool-Crib". The blue work-surface is removable and in there will be my 9"x12" Granite Surface Plate.


----------



## Cletus (Jul 30, 2021)

Well, looks like the DROs are in stock, so I am hopeful my huge brown box will ship out next week!


----------



## Cletus (Aug 7, 2021)

More stuff arriving and mill yet to be shipped out of PM.
Noga arm and mag base, a couple extra mag bases to build a couple Lexan chip shields, endmills and more endmills, Woodruff cutters, Arbor and slitting-saws, 5C Collet system, hex and square 5C blocks, granite surface plate, V-blocks, 115pc cobalt drill set, 10ths dial indicator, rotating R8 rack, built a rolling tool-crib, chucking reamers and the list does not end!  ......I'm pretty far down this bottomless rabbit hole!


----------



## Pcmaker (Aug 9, 2021)

Yeah, it's a super expensive hobby. My mill is worth 2x more than the car I drive


----------



## Cletus (Aug 9, 2021)

Well, looks like it will get out of PMs's doors on Wednesday (fingers crossed)


----------



## kb58 (Aug 9, 2021)

Getting it from the delivery truck into position can range from a non-issue to an epic tale. For your entertainment, here is how delivery of my PM935 went:



> Things started out well enough, with the truck arriving on time. The first thing to note is that for some reason, someone decided to sit the enormous 1,676-pound crate (with its integral pallet) on top of a weak and partly collapsed second pallet. That made it tough for the driver to get the pallet jack under it. The there was that he parked the truck pointing uphill, so once on the pallet jack, the crate wanted very badly to roll toward the rear of the truck. I asked if he’d like to turn the truck around, but he said no problem. Okay…
> 
> The only thing stopping the entire affair from rolling out the back was him dropping the floor jack and letting the pallet skid to a stop, and we haven’t gotten to the fun part yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cletus (Aug 9, 2021)

Hahahah!  ......luckily, at this end, there's a Plastics and Household Chemical factory opposite to my house which I used to manage at one time. I still consult for them and have access to their fork-lifts , so getting it off the truck and into my garage should present little problems. Then, I will need to cut the pallet to size, remove the table and Its a straight shot to drag it from the garage via the kitchen and laundry (wife's gonna kill me) into the shop. I have a winch and anchor points setup to make that happen already.  I also have my super-modified "cherry-picker" ready to do the heavy lifting.
(sorry, shop was in a mess for that photo)


----------



## kb58 (Aug 9, 2021)

Oh, geez, yeah, my story pales in comparison to ****** off wives... good luck!


----------



## Cletus (Aug 9, 2021)

Pcmaker said:


> Yeah, it's a super expensive hobby. My mill is worth 2x more than the car I drive


Well, I'm into Biomedical Support in the Caribbean and the shop's been a good profit centre for the last 10 years.  Last year, I bought my CNC Plasma Cutting Table and what an investment that was, hell it paid for itself in under a month. I think the Mill will pay its way over a 6-12 month period as I have been getting by with my CNC modified Grizzly Mini-mill.  I'm not worried, I've always wanted a knee-mill and I feel the time's just right.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 10, 2021)

Well, I was just informed it shipped. But checking the docs, I realized it shipped to the wrong address. They're hopefully correcting that now.  PM has been great to work with, but it's a little annoying that they skip over some of the little customer details.
a) I asked them to install the z-axis power feed, but a week hence, only after prodding by phone, I learned that this was delaying the shipping date by another three weeks, so I cancelled that.

b) Shipping to an incorrect address, although I gave them a very specific shipping address.

c) I asked for a couple photos of the equipment before it shipped (requested by my customs broker here), this was not done.

Maybe I'm being a PITA, but I've shelled out close to US$10K on this, so I guess i'e got a right to be a bit particular.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 11, 2021)

......been playing with the YH800-3 display on the workbench last night. Sure hope it plays nicely with the glass scales for the PM DRO, as I really like the user friendliness of this display. Got it at a great price, so I just went for it.


----------



## Pcmaker (Aug 11, 2021)

that's a very nice DRO display


----------



## Cletus (Aug 11, 2021)

.....could not resist buying it, especially at $100 on Amazon


----------



## Pcmaker (Aug 11, 2021)

I wonder if it's compatible with my PM glass scales


----------



## Cletus (Aug 11, 2021)

I suspect it would be, here's the  DB9 pinout for it:
Pin 1 = +5V
Pin 2 = 0V
Pin 3 = A
Pin 4 = B
Pins 5 through 9 no connection


----------



## Cletus (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks like my big brown box will reach my freight forwarder in Miami this Friday. It should shove off from Miami the following Thursday for a week's voyage to Trinidad......   this will be the longest couple weeks in history!


----------



## Cletus (Aug 12, 2021)

Hopefully, gone are the days for the notepad next to the mill with scribblings of dimensions. So,I just built this and it will be mounted to my mill.  My AutoCAD drawings (and I draw everything) are all saved to my NAS system anyways, so I will have full access from my Tablet.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 18, 2021)

....and, I'm ready for the big machine!


----------



## Cletus (Aug 19, 2021)

More cool stuff arrived today to support the "Milking Machine"  (I'm loving the fine adjustment on this gauge)


----------



## Cletus (Aug 20, 2021)

Well, cargo sailed today. ETA is 1 week


----------



## Christianstark (Aug 23, 2021)

Getting close!!!


----------



## Cletus (Aug 23, 2021)

Yup, can't wait!   My Customs guy is processing the paperwork. No duty, shipping, insurance, local tax, brokerage and transport coming up to somewhere around US$1900.00.....   so, just got that liberated from my account and ready and waiting!    ......hoping for some change left over to put towards a Kurt DX6


----------



## Christianstark (Aug 23, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Yup, can't wait!   My Customs guy is processing the paperwork. No duty, shipping, insurance, local tax, brokerage and transport coming up to somewhere around US$1900.00.....   so, just got that liberated from my account and ready and waiting!    ......hoping for some change left over to put towards a Kurt DX6


I got my DX6 from all industrial. Good deal.


----------



## Cletus (Aug 25, 2021)

Very simple Leveling Base for my mill, just some channel section steel. I bought four leveling pads from PM which will be used also. Should raise the machine maybe an additional 3"


----------



## Cletus (Aug 27, 2021)

Here's the moving strategy:
From Garage to workshop is 50ft, via kitchen and laundry and three doorways 24" wide.  Will be dragged (winched) from garage to workshop staging area via the 1st anchor point. then winched 45deg to final position via 2nd anchor point  "best laid plans of men and mice!"


----------



## Cletus (Sep 6, 2021)

Well she arrived today, no damage, trimmingthe pallet was the hardest chore!
Here are some preliminary pics (note the blue HDPE glides I made, worked like a charm!)  :


----------



## johnnyc14 (Sep 6, 2021)

Your wife looks very understanding  as your mill slides through her kitchen! LoL. Congrats on the delivery and safe move through the house to your shop. Hope you keep us updated on the rest of the setup, I'm expecting my new PM1054 around the end of this month. I hope it arrives unscathed like yours did.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 6, 2021)

Thank you!
That’s our daughter. Wife is sitting quietly in the living room, ignoring me. They both think I’ve gone totally mad!!


----------



## johnnyc14 (Sep 6, 2021)

Looks like all of your pre planning and prep work made the move go smoothly. Nice work.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 7, 2021)

Very little progress today as I had to go into the city on some errands.  Got her on the base and leveled and also begun the electrical installation, got the VFD installed   .......and the workshop is in a mess again!


----------



## johnnyc14 (Sep 7, 2021)

Very nice work mounting the vfd and fabbing the remote control panel.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 8, 2021)

Starting to connect wires in a bit, here's the power panel. This was made in mere minutes on my Crossfire CNC Plasma Cutting Table:


----------



## Ken226 (Sep 8, 2021)

There's some great quality work in this thread!


----------



## johnnyc14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Where are going to put the magnet and pickup for the digital tachometer?  Are you planning a vfd input switch on the spindle brake to stop the motor?


----------



## Cletus (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm using a halo light ring and hall sensor at the spindle nose. I have a 50ohm 500w braking resistor installed so I see no need for a sensor at the spindle brake. The spindle electronically brakes to a stop in 1sec when I switch to STOP.  I wish the hall sensor could have been mounted internally on a shaft, but there's no easy way to implement such.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Sep 9, 2021)

Interesting!  I'll  be waiting to see your execution of the light ring and tach magnet. Thanks


----------



## Cletus (Sep 9, 2021)

The light ring/hall sensor  is well documented in the links below (there may be others).  I simply followed that information. However, in the interest of expediency, I 3D printed the parts based on the given dimensions and will follow-up with machined 6061 parts at a later time.









						WTK Good led light for PM835 mill
					

One thing to consider is to have at least two or more lights to decrease shadowing. Also adding a spindle Halo ring light helps a lot. I use a 2 foot LED fixed light bar and a ring Halo light, so plenty of light and no problem with shadows. These are usually 12VDC but some operate over a range...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				





__
		https://flic.kr/p/2gomVP4


----------



## johnnyc14 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks for that info. I just got word this morning than my new mill has arrived at PM's warehouse in Pittsburgh. It could be on a truck to me by Monday. I'll start a thread when it gets here.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 10, 2021)

Here is my temporary, 3D printed Halo Light / Hall RPM sensor. Will machine one out of 6061 aluminum in due course.
Next on the list is bolting the Back-Gear sensor in place, Installing the X and Z power feeds and the DRO Scales.  I will most likely make some chips today, just for the hell of it!  
So far,so good I think!


----------



## Cletus (Sep 10, 2021)

Last night the power draw-bar and mist coolant system went on (yes, and there's still mayhem in the workshop)


----------



## Cletus (Sep 10, 2021)

Here's my DIY Worklight, Rotary Collet Holder and Tablet Holder implementations.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 10, 2021)

Back-gear Sensor and aftermarket Quill Lever implementations:





						Twin-Grip QUILL Feed Handle - ACER, Alliant, Sharp 2HP, SWI TRAK DPM: Electronic Sockets: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Twin-Grip QUILL Feed Handle - ACER, Alliant, Sharp 2HP, SWI TRAK DPM: Electronic Sockets: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Cletus (Sep 10, 2021)

Shars Quill DRO installed _ (some of you hate it, but I'm really fond of it)  _
EDIT NOTE:
The optimal viewing contrast angle for the LED display, does not coincide with the normal viewing angle when mounted to the quill. Thus,one has to move one's head to attain proper contrst for viewing and also provide some additional lighting in most cases. But it does work well and accurately so (at least mine does).


----------



## Cletus (Sep 10, 2021)

I just opened the package with the DRO scales in preparation of installing same. I expected to find hardware included (bolts, washers, cable clamps, shims etc), but there are none in the package. All that's included a few angle brackets.


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 11, 2021)

Worse yet, in my experience you will end up throwing away most of those brackets and making them over.
Hope I’m wrong…


----------



## Cletus (Sep 11, 2021)

X-Axis power feed installed. That was pretty much uneventful, except I had to make the anticipated aluminum spacer outlined by Clough42 in his excellent video. The spacer was easily executed on my plasma cutter and the two bolt-holes were drilled after transfer punching.  This Align kit is very comprehensive as far as parts go.Their instructions of course suck!


----------



## Cletus (Sep 11, 2021)

Just got the Z-Axis drive installed and it went equally smooth. This is one VERY sexy machine!!!








A great install video is here:


----------



## Cletus (Sep 11, 2021)

Almost there, most of the whistles and bells are on it. Have to go hunt down some Metric hardware next week and proceed to mount the glass scales.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 12, 2021)

Chip management system


----------



## Cletus (Sep 12, 2021)

Very convenient device! 

David Best has great installation info here:  








						Morton Quill Speed-Stop on PM935 Mill
					

This is a tutorial about how to change out the factory supplied quill depth stop on a J-head milling machine, and replace it with an upgraded version that has quick positioning capability. 	 	This particular depth stop is made of stainless steel in the USA by Morton Machineworks and is available...




					www.flickr.com
				





_(.....just some M5 x 30 SHCS keeping back the installation of the scales, will go get some tomorrow)_


----------



## Cletus (Sep 12, 2021)

So, these are the very first parts made on the new mill.  They are the standoffs for mounting the Z-axis DRO Scale rail.  One is purposely made 0.020" shorter than the next for proper scale alignment.






The selected surface for mounting the Z scale:


----------



## Cletus (Sep 14, 2021)

Well, the DRO is up and running.    
The machine is now fully commissioned (one week of full-time work).


----------



## Cletus (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Cletus (Sep 14, 2021)

*HITACHI VFD WJ200-022SF*
*Cletus’ Revised On-Machine Setup 2021/09/10*


*B037 = 01  Show All parameters

A082 = 230  Motor Nameplate Voltage

B012 = 11  Motor Nameplate Amperes

F001 = 60.00  Output Frequency Setting

A003 = 60  Base Frequency

A004 = 120  Maximum Frequency

A061= 120  Frequency Upper Limit

A062= 0.00Frequency Lower Limit

H004 = 4  Motor Poles
F002 = 3.00  Acceleration Time

F003 = 1.00  Deceleration Time
A001 = 01  Frequency Source (ext Pot) Pot on terminals “H”, “O”, and “L”

A002 = 01  Run External 
C001 = 00  Set Fwd to terminal “1”

C002 = 01  Set Rev to terminal “2”

C003 = 06  Set JOG to terminal “3”

A038 = 4  Jog Frequency, 4.0 Hz

B031 = 10  High Level Access
B091 = 00* *Stop Mode Selection

For braking resistor implementation add the following:*
A042 = 5  Manual torque boost value (0-20%)
A054 = 60  %DC braking force for deceleration (0-100%)
A083 = 1  AVR filter time constant (0-10%)
B029 = .5  Deceleration rate of active freq. Matching (.1 to 3000.0)
B090 = 10  %Dynamic braking usage ratio (0-100%)
B092 = 01  Fan control

B095 = 02  Dynamic braking control (BRD) selection

B097 = 60  Should set automatically to resistor value
B131 = 390  Decel. overvolt. Suppress level
B133 = 1  Decel. overvolt. Suppress proportional gain


----------



## Cletus (Sep 15, 2021)

I fondly call it the "Nut-Cracker",   cause if you leave it on, in all likelihood, the knee handle will crack your nuts when you use the motor drive!
Notwithstanding, just a simple device, cut crudely from HDPE flat-stock, that holds the knee crank engaged for hand adjusting Z-travel and quickly removed for motorized running _*(or, easily pulled out on your way to the floor, after your nuts have been indeed cracked!)*_


----------



## HighWall (Sep 15, 2021)

I have a 935TV with most of the additions you've mentioned.  I really enjoy working with (and on) this machine.

All I'm lacking is the Z-axis power feed  and hooking up the mist collant system.  That Z-axis feed is looking better and better to me.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh yes, the Z-axis power drive is indespensible


----------



## Cletus (Sep 16, 2021)

Just used my "Jog Speed" to power-tap a bunch of M6 holes    ........how sweet it is! 

I'm going to experiment with a few of these too, although I believe they're generally frowned upon by machinists  






EDIT:   I can certainly make use of these for some applications. I used one today to drill and tap some holes in 3/8" plate with the mill, worked just great, as I said, some applications.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 17, 2021)

Made up a single point, broach for CNC cutting internal keyways as per the info from Clough42. Works great, but I prefer just using it on the PM935 than on the CNC Mini-Mill. One more tool in the arsenal!
Every morning now, I wake up early, turn on the compressor (much to the delight of the neighbors) and try some new procedure on the mill. Lots of failures, many successes and lots of learning and fun.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 18, 2021)

Today's skill building projects.
Tried out my Shars Coaxial Center Finder and gave my HHIP 3" Boring Head a run. Both operations went well, a few minor mistakes to iron out in boring but it went as expected.


----------



## mksj (Sep 18, 2021)

Nice, clean install, and getting the hang of making things. Lots of fun, keep up the great work. At some point you might look into a high resolution edge/center finder, I have a Haimer, but would probably recommend the Tschorn.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Sep 18, 2021)

I have sets of english and metric drill n taps! Super handy for Aluminum things that are thin enough!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you for the compliments, much appreciated


----------



## Cletus (Sep 19, 2021)

Been looking at those 3D Edge finders, I kinda like the Haimer.  I see a Christmas present in my future! 

EDIT    
WOW! .......if you crash it and break one of those red ceramic "mechanical fuses", you're good for $44 worth of punishment. Man, they sure know how to extract the $$$ .....Will probably hold off on this for now, I'm good with the conventional edge finders. Darn it, I was all fired-up too!


----------



## Cletus (Sep 19, 2021)

Today's little project, tries out the Accusize Industrial Tools 3'' Carbide Indexable End Mill and finally leads to a Micrometer Stand.


----------



## Christianstark (Sep 20, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Today's little project, tries out the Accusize Industrial Tools 3'' Carbide Indexable End Mill and finally leads to a Micrometer Stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the simplicity of the angled aluminum as a tilting mechanism tor ergonomics there, getting the micrometer to an angle better for viewing on a flat surface.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 20, 2021)

I’m and engineer, hence my complicated way of doing simple things 
Here’s my revised Mist Coolant System, I really like how this is working out.

The diagram below speaks pretty much for itself. I am using a cheap Mist Generator from Amazon, common water filter as the coolant reservoir, combo air regulator and oiler and a 115VAC air solenoid valve with a remotely located switch.
Impossible to get “Cool Mist” or some such here in Trinidad and forget about trying to import it, so I have to resort to my own concoctions and the following is working well for me.
~30% Water Soluble cutting oil
~65% Distilled Water
~5% Isopropyl Alcohol

The mixture forms a light emulsion but over time it tends to separate with the heavier stuff settling at the bottom of the reservoir, hence the small aquarium air pump to keep things agitated/aerated and in suspension.
The rig is plugged into the switched outlets at the back of my mill.
The oil/water is a typical dilution albeit on the oil-rich side and the small quantity of alcohol creates a very low temperature when the mist leaves the nozzle.
The coconut oil in the oiler was left over from when I used coconut oil and pure alcohol in the reservoir for cutting non ferrous material. But fearing an explosion hazard, I have refined the system to this variant. I find this now works very well for both ferrous and non-ferrous cooling/lubrication when cutting.



			Amazon.com


----------



## Cletus (Sep 20, 2021)

Rechecked the tram again today, now that I've used it a bit. Reassuring to note the  X, Y and the vise are all within 0.0005"


----------



## Cletus (Sep 20, 2021)

Christianstark said:


> I love the simplicity of the angled aluminum as a tilting mechanism tor ergonomics there, getting the micrometer to an angle better for viewing on a flat surface.


Hahaha, it did not start off simple. I had a pretty convoluted AutoCAD drawing of how I wanted to make it, with a whole bunch of machined parts. But once I played with the big endmill on that piece of scrap 2" angle aluminum, the drawing went in the trash and I just kept going at it freehand. I'm quite pleased with the outcome, it fits my needs perfectly, very comfortable to work with and I think there is some elegance in the simplicity


----------



## Cletus (Sep 23, 2021)

Making tools for the tool with the tool!  
Quick speed handle. Shaft and socket press fitted and pinned-through with M4 grub-screws.
Got to play with my boring head, reamer set, V-Blocks, hydraulic press and knurl tool.
.......My Shop-Vac's eating healthy these days!


----------



## Cletus (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm refurbishing an Operating Room Light.  Setting up the CNC Rotary Table to index some cuts and some holes. The machine is beginning to earn it's keep!


----------



## StevSmar (Sep 25, 2021)

Cletus said:


> ….Here are some preliminary pics (note the blue HDPE glides I made, worked like a charm!)…


I recognize the look on the face of your daughter, it appears to be universal…

It’s the “I know I’m supposed to be supportive but this is asking too much” look. I got that look the other day when I told my wife I wanted to get a mill to keep the lathe company.


----------



## mksj (Sep 25, 2021)

Very cool indexer, when are you going to start selling them.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 26, 2021)

If you are interested in making one, I can send you the Arduino code


----------



## Cletus (Sep 26, 2021)

StevSmar said:


> I recognize the look on the face of your daughter, it appears to be universal…
> 
> It’s the “I know I’m supposed to be supportive but this is asking too much” look. I got that look the other day when I told my wife I wanted to get a mill to keep the lathe company.


Oh Yeah!


----------



## Cletus (Sep 26, 2021)

For those interested, here's my adaptation of the Arduino code for the stand-alone CNC Rotary Table _(unclear who the original author is, so I cannot extend proper credit)_ :


/*
2021/05/28
ROTARY TABLE DRIVER
Edit the StepsPerRotation & TableRatio(# of turns for 360 degrees)in line 29

STEPPER DRIVER





						Twotrees Stepper Motor Driver, TB6600 4A 9-42V Nema 17/23 CNC Controller Single Axes Hybrid - Upgraded Version: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
					

Twotrees Stepper Motor Driver, TB6600 4A 9-42V Nema 17/23 CNC Controller Single Axes Hybrid - Upgraded Version: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



					www.amazon.com
				




LCD DISPLAY


			Amazon.com
		


4 X 4 MATRIX KEYPAD


			Amazon.com
		


*/

#include <Wire.h> 
#include <LiquidCrystal_I2C.h>
#include <Keypad.h>

const byte ROWS = 4;
const byte COLS = 4;
char keys[ROWS][COLS] = {
{'1','2','3','A'},
{'4','5','6','B'},
{'7','8','9','C'},
{'.','0','#','D'}
};

byte rowPINS[ROWS] = {11,10,9,8};
byte colPINS[COLS] = {7,6,5,4};

Keypad kpd = Keypad(makeKeymap(keys),rowPINS,colPINS, ROWS, COLS);
LiquidCrystal_I2C lcd(0x27,20,4); // set the LCD address to 0x20 for a 16 chars and 4 line display
                                   // SCL - A5, SDA - A4, VCC - +5, Gnd - Gnd 
//setup vars
const int stp = 2;               // connect pin 2 to step
const int dir = 3;               // connect pin 3 to dir
const int StepsPerRotation = 400; // Set Steps per rotation of stepper NOTE the driver is set to Half step
const int TableRatio = 36;        // ratio of rotary table
const int Multiplier = (StepsPerRotation * TableRatio)/360;  // 200*90=18000/360 = 50
const int stepdelay = 1;
float Degrees = 0;                // Degrees from Serial input
float ToMove = 0;                 // Steps to move
float bob = 0;
int cho = 0;

void setup()
{
lcd.init();      // initialize the lcd 
pinMode(stp, OUTPUT);
pinMode(dir, OUTPUT); 

// Print welcome message to the LCD.
lcd.backlight();
lcd.print("Rotary Table Control");

lcd.setCursor(0,1);
lcd.print("Ver.: 1.20 ");

lcd.setCursor(4,2);
lcd.print(" ");
lcd.setCursor(2,3);
lcd.print("Technidyne  2021");
delay(1000);
lcd.init();
   cho = 0;
   char key = kpd.getKey();
   lcd.print("Enter Selection:");   
   lcd.setCursor(0,1);
   lcd.print("Degrees   (A)");
   lcd.setCursor(0,2);
   lcd.print("Divisions (B)");
   lcd.setCursor(0,3);
   lcd.print("JOG       (C)");
   while(cho == 0)
   {
     key = kpd.getKey();
     switch (key)
     {
     case NO_KEY:
      break;
     case 'A':
       Degrees=getdegrees();
       lcd.clear();
       cho = 1;
       break; 
     case 'B':
       Degrees=getdivisions();  
       cho=2;
       break;
     case 'C':
       Degrees=getjog();
       lcd.clear();
       cho=3;
       break;
       }      // end case
     }      // end while cho=0
}    // end setup

void loop()      // MAIN LOOP
{
   lcd.clear();  
   char key = kpd.getKey();
     bob = 0;
     lcd.setCursor(7,0);lcd.print("Total:  ");lcd.print(bob,2);   // total steps
     //lcd.setCursor(0,3);lcd.print("FWD=A   REV=B    X=C");
       lcd.setCursor(0,3);lcd.print("FWD(A) REV(B)   X(C)");
   while(key != 'C')    // C will return to start menu
   {
     lcd.setCursor(0,0);lcd.print(abs(Degrees),2);lcd.print((char)223);
     key = kpd.getKey();
     if(key == 'A')            // FORWARD
       {
        bob = bob + Degrees;
        ToMove = (Degrees*Multiplier);
        digitalWrite(dir, LOW);
        printadvance();
       }
     if(key=='B')              // REVERSE
       {
        bob = bob - Degrees;  
        ToMove = (Degrees*Multiplier);
        digitalWrite(dir, HIGH);    // pin 13
        printadvance();
       }
   }      // end while not C loop
   lcd.init();
  setup();
}      // end main VOID


float getjog()
{
  float Degrees = 0;
  float num = 0.00;
   char key = kpd.getKey();
   lcd.clear();
   lcd.setCursor(6,0);lcd.print("Jogging");
   lcd.setCursor(0,1);lcd.print("A=1 B=10 C=100 Steps");
   lcd.setCursor(0,2);lcd.print("Enter Degrees:");lcd.setCursor(0,3);lcd.print("OK (#)       ");lcd.print((char)60);lcd.print((char)45);lcd.print(" (D)");

   while(key != '#')
   {
      switch (key)
      {
         case NO_KEY:
            break;
         case 'A':
            Degrees = 1;      
            lcd.setCursor(14,2);lcd.print(Degrees);
            break;
         case 'B':
            Degrees = 10;
            lcd.setCursor(14,2);lcd.print(Degrees);
            break;
         case 'C':
            Degrees = 100;
            lcd.setCursor(14,2);lcd.print(Degrees);
            break;
         case 'D':
          num=0.00;
          lcd.setCursor(14,2);lcd.print("     ");
          lcd.setCursor(14,2);
          break;
      }
      key = kpd.getKey();
   }
  return Degrees; 
}


float getdivisions()
{
  float Degrees = 0; 
  float num = 0.00;
   char key = kpd.getKey();
   lcd.clear();
   lcd.setCursor(0,1);lcd.print("Enter Division:");lcd.setCursor(0,3);lcd.print("OK (#)       ");lcd.print((char)60);lcd.print((char)45);lcd.print(" (D)");
   lcd.setCursor(16,1);

   while(key != '#')
   {
      switch (key)
      {
         case NO_KEY:
            break;

         case '0': case '1': case '2': case '3': case '4':
         case '5': case '6': case '7': case '8': case '9':
            num = num * 10 + (key - '0');
            lcd.print(key);
            break;

        case 'D':
          num=0.00;
          lcd.setCursor(16,1);lcd.print("     ");
          lcd.setCursor(16,1);
          break;
      }
      Degrees = 360/num;
      key = kpd.getKey();
   }
  return Degrees;  //num;
}


float getdegrees()
{ 
   //int key = 0;
   float num = 0.00;
   float decimal = 0.00;
   float decnum = 0.00;
   int counter = 0;
   lcd.clear();
   //lcd.init();
   char key = kpd.getKey();
   lcd.setCursor(0,1);lcd.print("Enter Degrees:");lcd.setCursor(0,3);lcd.print("OK (#)       ");lcd.print((char)60);lcd.print((char)45);lcd.print(" (D)");
   lcd.setCursor(15,1);
   bool decOffset = false;

   while(key != '#')
   {
      switch (key)
      {
         case NO_KEY:
            break;

         case '.':
           if(!decOffset)
           {
             decOffset = true;
           }
            lcd.print(key);
            break;   

         case 'D':
          num=0.00;
          lcd.setCursor(15,1);lcd.print("     ");
          lcd.setCursor(15,1);
          break;

         case '0': case '1': case '2': case '3': case '4':
         case '5': case '6': case '7': case '8': case '9':
         if(!decOffset)
         {
            num = num * 10 + (key - '0');
            lcd.print(key);
         }
         else if((decOffset) && (counter <= 1))
         {
            num = num * 10 + (key - '0');
            lcd.print(key);
            counter++;
         }
            break;
      }    //end case
      decnum = num / pow(10, counter);
      key = kpd.getKey();
   }    //end while not #
    return decnum;
}      // end getdegrees

void printadvance()      // print function
   {
     lcd.setCursor(0,1);lcd.print("Status:    ROTATING");
     //lcd.setCursor(4,2);lcd.print("Steps  ");lcd.print(ToMove,0); 
       lcd.setCursor(0,2);lcd.print("Steps:  ");lcd.print(ToMove,0);
     lcd.setCursor(13,0);lcd.print(bob,2);
     rotation(ToMove,0);
     lcd.setCursor(0,1);lcd.print("Status:      LOCKED"); 
  } 

void rotation(float tm, int d)
   { 
     for(int i = 0; i < tm; i++) 
       { 
       digitalWrite(stp, HIGH); 
       delay(stepdelay); 
       digitalWrite(stp, LOW); 
       delay(stepdelay); 
       }
   }

void software_Reset() // Restarts program from beginning but does not reset the peripherals and registers
  {
  asm volatile ("  jmp 0");  
  }


----------



## StevSmar (Sep 27, 2021)

Cletus said:


> For those interested, here's my adaptation of the Arduino code for the stand-alone CNC Rotary Table _(unclear who the original author is, so I cannot extend proper credit)_ …


Thanks, that’s interesting. My programming skills are very rusty, but I could work out what was going on!

It looks like it would be a fun project!


----------



## Cletus (Sep 27, 2021)

Was a fun project, started it right after ordering the new mill, helped pass the time. Now it's a very useful device.


----------



## Cletus (Sep 30, 2021)

Now that the mill has been in use quite a bit and everything should have settled-in, I decided to check the table tram and tweak it as necessary.   
Well, no tweaking necessary, both axes dead-nuts, spot on! 
I could not be happier with this machine!


----------



## Christianstark (Sep 30, 2021)

Looks like a cool tool, but how is it calibrated?

Edit - I am guessing flip 180 and look for the same reading to calibrate?


----------



## Cletus (Sep 30, 2021)

So, Here's the first component failure.
I'm in the middle of a commercial job and I could not get the R8 Collet / tool to eject. Took off the Maxi Torque Power Drawbar and found the threads have failed.   Manufacturer suggests running at 90psi and adjust the strength from there. I found that to be a bit aggressive and from day one been running it at 80psi.
Sending Precision Matthews an email now outlining this issue. Hope we can get this corrected soon.

EDIT:
Looks like it frigged-up the internal threads in my Accusize 3'' Carbide R8 Indexable End Mill too!   .....arrrrgh, CRAP!!  Will try chasing it tomorrow with a 7/16 - 20 tap.
Just chased the threads in the R8 face-mill with the 7/16 - 20 tap,  seems like I got lucky this time!


----------



## Cletus (Sep 30, 2021)

Christianstark said:


> Looks like a cool tool, but how is it calibrated?
> 
> Edit - I am guessing flip 180 and look for the same reading to calibrate?


Yes, they even give you a little magnet that acts as a calibration post to do just that.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh Man,  That's a bummer about the power draw bar and your Indexable End Mill.  I hope PM helps you out.

On another note where did you get your spindle light?


----------



## Cletus (Oct 1, 2021)

The spindle light / tach hall sensor is my 3D printed version, based on drawings by David Best. The Halo LED light ring itself is available on ebay.


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2gomVP4









						2X COB Halo Ring 100mm Angel Eyes White Light LED For Headlight Projector Lens  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2X COB Halo Ring 100mm Angel Eyes White Light LED For Headlight Projector Lens at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cletus (Oct 1, 2021)

I just had a nice conversation with Mike at the Tech Dept over at PM, they're sending me a new draw bar, as they may have in stock.  He seems to think it was over torqued, I don't see how, cause the mfg suggests running at 90psi and I been running at 80psi from day one.  Let's see how it goes.

What pressures are you guys running at???  ......maybe I should go down to 70 or 75?

EDIT
Replacement Drawbar on it's way via USPS.


----------



## Christianstark (Oct 1, 2021)

Cletus said:


> I just had a nice conversation with Mike at the Tech Dept over at PM, they're sending me a new draw bar, as they may have in stock.  He seems to think it was over torqued, I don't see how, cause the mfg suggests running at 90psi and I been running at 80psi from day one.  Let's see how it goes.
> 
> What pressures are you guys running at???  ......maybe I should go down to 70 or 75?


How long are you holding the button to tighten down? .5 to 1.5 Secs is what the manual suggests.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 1, 2021)

Christianstark said:


> How long are you holding the button to tighten down? .5 to 1.5 Secs is what the manual suggests.


No more than 1.5 sec max.  just a quick Burrrp !


----------



## Cletus (Oct 1, 2021)

Late last night I started making myself a pair of half-decent T-nuts out of CRS and 1/4" thick washers for holding down my vise to the table.  Figured I would do the washers on the lathe, then I remembered I own a CNC Plasma Cutting Table   .... the washers were done in 21-secs each (45amps).  Now I got to go buy me a 1/2" tap!


----------



## mksj (Oct 1, 2021)

I run my maxi torque rite at 95 PSI. There may be two problems that you may be having. My drawbar was too long for some of my arbors because they were not deep enough, and I almost sheared off the guide pin and ruined an arbor in the process. Tossed the arbor and the guide pin. The other issue with the drawbar is the spindle has to be all the way up and locked on mine other wise it just pushes it down or if and when the threads catch they can get damaged. Third issue the top of drawbar height has to be ~0.050" below the mounting surface. I also get some knocking of the drawbar above 3000 RPM, and have remade the upper spacer/thrust washer that sets the drawbar height.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 1, 2021)

mksj said:


> I run my maxi torque rite at 95 PSI. There may be two problems that you may be having. My drawbar was too long for some of my arbors because they were not deep enough, and I almost sheared off the guide pin and ruined an arbor in the process. Tossed the arbor and the guide pin. The other issue with the drawbar is the spindle has to be all the way up and locked on mine other wise it just pushes it down or if and when the threads catch they can get damaged. Third issue the top of drawbar height has to be ~0.050" below the mounting surface. I also get some knocking of the drawbar above 3000 RPM, and have remade the upper spacer/thrust washer that sets the drawbar height.


Thanks Mark,  will look into all of the above and correct as necessary.


----------



## HighWall (Oct 2, 2021)

mksj said:


> I run my maxi torque rite at 95 PSI. There may be two problems that you may be having. My drawbar was too long for some of my arbors because they were not deep enough, and I almost sheared off the guide pin and ruined an arbor in the process. Tossed the arbor and the guide pin. The other issue with the drawbar is the spindle has to be all the way up and locked on mine other wise it just pushes it down or if and when the threads catch they can get damaged. Third issue the top of drawbar height has to be ~0.050" below the mounting surface. I also get some knocking of the drawbar above 3000 RPM, and have remade the upper spacer/thrust washer that sets the drawbar height.


My guide pin disappeared on its own.  Just like my tonsils.  LOL.  Is it a problem, not having it any more?  I have the torque rite power drawbar I got from Matt.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 2, 2021)

HighWall said:


> My guide pin disappeared on its own.  Just like my tonsils.  LOL.  Is it a problem, not having it any more?  I have the torque rite power drawbar I got from Matt.


Good question. My guide pin is in, and all my R8 stuff fits no problem and I had to do no adjustment of the pin depth.  I'm still on the fence about leaving it in or taking it out. So far it does not pose a problem for me, so for the time being,I'm leaving well enough alone.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 4, 2021)

I also spoke this morning with Tech Support at All Machine Parts, Manufacturers of the Maxi Torque (really cool people).   I wanted to get their thoughts and ascertain where I may have gone wrong, in an effort to mitigate future occurrence of the draw-bar stripped thread issue.
During the conversation and in honestly answering his many questions, I had to admit, maybe it was my fault because of my forgetting sometimes to send and lock the quill fully up before setting or ejecting a collet. This is something I will just have to get used to being constantly aware of and doing as standard operating procedure. He took his time, asked lots of pertinent questions and gave me good solid advice and pointers.  Very nice folk to deal with, I am truly impressed.

Some pointers he touched on:
1) Quill fully retracted and locked when inserting or ejecting a collet
2) Item one above, you can get away with it if using smaller tooling, but certainly not anything over 1/2"
3) Collets and taper need to be clean and dry (acetone or some such), only the draw-bar threads need to have grease.
4) Never leave collets in the quill overnight (expansion and contraction), may cause jams.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 9, 2021)

I just discovered a cool DRO feature that's not in the manual.
One can setup an "alarm" to set the deviation point from zero, when that axis readout changes from black to red.  Default value is 0.0008 I've changed it to 0.0002 and can visually get to within +/- two tenths of zero, on any axis, really quickly now. Sure mitigates that last (tenths) digit confusion.  Cool little feature!  .......did I mention, I really love this display! (Precision Matthews should consider branding and offering these in their product line).

You get to it from the main screen by depressing the point "."
The little alarm window pops up and allows you to enter the value you desire on the keypad and press "ENT" to store it, pressing "ENT" a second time returns you to the main screen.


----------



## HighWall (Oct 10, 2021)

I installed my Align Z axis power feed this afternoon.  Wow.  Nice addition.
I'm curious about how others have mounted the limit switch and bumpers.  My Z axis DRO scales occupy the left side of the machine and the Y axis DRO scale with its dust cover occupy an bit of space on the right side.  I'm sure the limits switch has to mount on the right side and I've been considering forgoing the supplied track and mounting the bumpers to the mill with magnets.  There's a flat vertical area where they would fit perfectly without having to make a bunch of standoffs.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 10, 2021)

Mine's mounted on the left, but here's a pic anyway, maybe you can do it on the right?


----------



## HighWall (Oct 10, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Mine's mounted on the left, but here's a pic anyway, maybe you can do it on the right?
> View attachment 381653


Thanks for the clear photo.  Most informative.  I was eyeballing the corresponding flat area on the right side but the track will not fit on that flat spot because the Y axis DRO scale with its dust cover will not allow it to fit.  That was why I was thinking of mounting the bumpers directly to the casting either with magnets or by drilling and tapping.  That would allow enough clearance and save me making elaborate standoffs.  All I'd have to do is mill off the locating tabs on the underside of the bumpers.


----------



## mksj (Oct 10, 2021)

I replaced mine mine stops rail with a one piece 80/20 aluminum rail, if I recall i had to modify the locking nut. I also did a ball detent that locks the Z handle and a wedge clamp that hods the wrench for the head adjustment bolts. My DRO scale is on the other side, some people integrate both on the same side.








						40-4020
					

40mm X 20mm T-Slotted Profile - Single Open T-Slots




					8020.net


----------



## HighWall (Oct 10, 2021)

mksj said:


> I replaced mine mine stops rail with a one piece 80/20 aluminum rail, if I recall i had to modify the locking nut. I also did a ball detent that locks the Z handle and a wedge clamp that hods the wrench for the head adjustment bolts. My DRO scale is on the other side, some people integrate both on the same side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another great approach.  I like the replacement track.  Love the additional tool storage.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Oct 10, 2021)

I put mine on the right side like this


----------



## Cletus (Oct 13, 2021)

Back to square one!
Well, my replacement draw bar has finally arrived. However, they sent me the wrong part.  I'm reaching out to Mike at PM now to try and figure it all out. It took 10-days and $110.50 to get from my Miami forwarder to my hands (shipping, duties and taxes).  Sending it back is not going to be an option because of the shipping cost and there's no refund on the already paid shipping charges!

EDIT
Just got hold of Mike, very apologetic for the mixup. They're sending me a replacement DB-101 draw bar.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Oct 13, 2021)

I hope they look after the shipping, duties etc for you as well.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 13, 2021)

Unfortunately they won't do that. I'll just have to eat it!
Thing is, I use my shop and machines both commercially and as a hobby, it's not like the mill is dead in the water, I'm using the original manual drawbar, but once you've gotten used to the power drawbar, it's really hard to go back to the little ladder and wrench!


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 14, 2021)

Bummer about the wrong part being shipped.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 14, 2021)

Setup to use my Shars coaxial indicator on a job this morning and found it is all jammed-up. Contacted Amazon, they want me to send it back (a case of the candle costing more than the funeral).  Contacted Shars by phone and explained the situation and the logistics involved. They are sending me a new unit.
In the meantime, have fallen back on the trusty old edge-finder to complete the job.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 14, 2021)

Geez,  Of all the luck.  I hope the rest of your week goes better!


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 14, 2021)

And I complain when I have to send something back for $10 bucks.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 14, 2021)

Well, none of it stopped the work or income generated by the mill. But it really messed up the convenience factor quite a bit


----------



## Cletus (Oct 15, 2021)

Some random shots of my electronics lab and machine shop. One of these days I will ask my daughter to produce a decent video.

Shop tour before the mill:


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks for the shop tour, looks busy in there.  A little bit of everything going on in there.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 15, 2021)

It's such a fun place to be!    
Get a an idea at 2:30am, walk out to the shop and just start building it.   

16' x 38' and hoping to add another 550 sq ft next year mainly to do messy work like welding and fabricating stuff.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Oct 15, 2021)

Very nice shop. I wish I had that much space. You have quite a collection of oscilloscopes!


----------



## Cletus (Oct 16, 2021)

johnnyc14 said:


> Very nice shop. I wish I had that much space. You have quite a collection of oscilloscopes!


Hehehe, as a teen, very early and, at the genesis of my engineering career, I learned the value and versatility of an Oscilloscope. My very first was a 5mhz Heathkit single trace which I assembled myself and then a Tektronix 545A acquired from a local radio station.  The shop has always been graced with cool scopes!


----------



## Cletus (Oct 17, 2021)

Decided to add a second DIY boom lamp to the mill this morning (on right).  More illumination for these 66 year old eyes! 

BTW I'm really liking that PM Vise, although I do want a DX6, there's really no rush!


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 17, 2021)

I like your drop down enclosures. That definitely keeps things tidy and from overhead a smaller footprint.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks nice,  what are those lights?


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 17, 2021)

those are the new style recessed lighting (led wafers). great units.. with the driver mounted to the back.
I might try them, as I have a bunch.. I have been replacing my lights with those upstairs.. redid my bathroom and used them,
planning on doing the same for the other bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh yes, I love those LED wafer lights. The arms are cheap microphone booms from Amazom.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076ZKGZ5X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apanp_ukDd81xN9ypjB
BTW the ambient temp here today is 104°F  ..... Man, its hot here today!


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 17, 2021)

That pretty warm for sure.  It's 54°F here in north central Washington right now at 2021 hours, it was probably mid 60s mid day today.


----------



## Cletus (Oct 25, 2021)

PM made good and the correct replacement draw-bar (DB-101) just arrived at the shop and what a huge difference a Power Draw-bar makes to tool-changes!  I think I will purchase an additional and keep it as a spare.
Just took on a project to completely refurbish some Operating Tables, Looks like the mill would pay for itself in the first quarter of next year.


----------



## Cletus (Nov 3, 2021)

Well Shars made good as well, sending me a replacement coaxial center finder.  Seems like it went to the wrong address at first, but it made it's way to me today.... Thank you SHARS!


----------



## Cletus (Dec 14, 2021)

So, here are a few shots of my Electronics Lab/Office _*(when it's clean) *_


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice Cletus,

What's the framed Road Bike magazine article about?  

Tim
kc7eay


----------



## Cletus (Dec 14, 2021)

Road Bike July 2008 issue, did a short article on me and my Kawasaki Vulcan 1600 .....page 92


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 14, 2021)

Very nice!   Good looking bike!


----------



## Cletus (Dec 14, 2021)

Yeah, but getting too old for that and the car drivers here are crazy, so sold it 3-years ago and put in a deck and above ground pool


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 14, 2021)

Well,  the pool looks fun also.   I haven't riden road bikes in about 30 years.  Fell off going to fast and busted by foot real bad and almost lost my foot.  Got back into riding dirt bikes for a few but it is one of those things that I was always doing with buddies and leaving my wife at home.   I lost my long time riding buddy to a stroke a couple years ago, so decided to sale the dirt bike and buy a couple new ATVs.

We use the ATVs here on the property daily, so it works out nice now we can go out riding together.

Then I retired and decided to get into a new hobbie which brings me to this forum a smaller savings account and a couple really cool machines enroute from Taiwan! 

Tim


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 14, 2021)

@Cletus I see you are into 3D printing, along with some 3D helis. Very cool! We have very similar interests. I fly scale RC helis (and planes) along with utilizing my 3D printer for a TON of stuff around my shop. I was just looking at the Elegoo Jupiter printer. These SLA printers have become so affordable...


----------



## Cletus (Dec 14, 2021)

Elegoo makes great 3D printers. I got the Creality Ender though, great printer, great price.


----------



## Cletus (Dec 14, 2021)

Indeed, 3D printing is so awesome, I use it for all sorts of stuff myself. I've been into model aircraft for as long as I can remember.  Electric, petrol, nitro and turbine helis, and pretty much the same with the fixed wing aircraft except ducted fan jets in lieu of turbines. We have a pretty nice RC field about 400 acres, with a 360ft paved runway and covered pit AREA. Solar and wind power and a 6kw diesel gen for the fun-flys and eventsAbout 60 members in the club, but you know how it goes with clubs, only 10% of us do all the work.
I was at IRCHA at AMA HQ Indiana 2010 and 2011 with my Bergen Intrepid Turbine Heli, had a blast!


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 14, 2021)

Cletus said:


> Bergen Intrepid Turbine Heli, had a blast!


Oh my gosh, I remember that heli.  It was quite the rage!


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 10, 2022)

Cletus said:


> I’m and engineer, hence my complicated way of doing simple things
> Here’s my revised Mist Coolant System, I really like how this is working out.
> 
> The diagram below speaks pretty much for itself. I am using a cheap Mist Generator from Amazon, common water filter as the coolant reservoir, combo air regulator and oiler and a 115VAC air solenoid valve with a remotely located switch.
> ...


Hello Cletus.  sr71xjet here from the Langmuir forum.....lol.  Imagine that.  Your mist cooling system.  Did you make it or purchase it?  I finally got my 1054 and it is pretty much set up.  I am interested in setting up a cooling system as well.  Ordered the powered draw bar which i should have done in the first place. LOL  Thanks


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 10, 2022)

johnnyc14 said:


> I put mine on the right side like this


This is how i install mine on my 1054 as well.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 10, 2022)

I bought this one and used a water filter unit as the reservoir, an aquarium air pump as an agitator (to keep the emulsion in suspension) and an air regulator.


			Amazon.com


----------



## Cletus (Jan 10, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> This is how i install mine on my 1054 as well.


Ahhh, cool!


----------



## sr71xjet (Jan 10, 2022)

You have a cool setup.   I get down there every once in awhile with my job.  Ill have to look you up.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 10, 2022)

Absolutely!  ....I look forward to it!


----------



## Cletus (Feb 18, 2022)

Some quick and dirty, CNC plasma-cut, milling machine adjustable x-axis limits for such things a gear-cutting, face milling operations etc.  DXF posted on Langmuir Fireshare.


----------



## Cletus (Feb 23, 2022)

Whole bunch of goodies came in this week to compliment my lathe and milling operations.  Sine bar 5", Gage Blocks, ER32 Chuck, 26pc ER32 Collet set, Module 1 Involute Cutter set, Slitting saws and Arbors, Adjustable Parallels, Woodruff Key Slot Cutters, Machinist's Jacks and Thread gauges.  The DX6 Rev. B should hopefully, arrive in the shop next week.  The tooling costs really add up!!


----------



## ptrotter (Feb 23, 2022)

New toy day is always fun!


----------



## Cletus (Feb 23, 2022)

Could not resist engraving the case


----------



## Cletus (Mar 3, 2022)

Made me a 6" x 18" fixture plate today.  Now I see the application for dual vises (got some resonance at the overhangs, even with the jacks in place), but no biggie, it worked out well.


----------



## Cletus (Mar 4, 2022)

...........and, here's the trial run, a17-tooth pinion.  Not half bad I think!


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 4, 2022)

That looks great,  good job!


----------



## sr71xjet (Mar 4, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Cletus (Mar 5, 2022)

....and this is pushing the limits


----------



## Cletus (Mar 22, 2022)

Here's a walk through the shop this morning, It's relatively clean these days, a project unto itself!


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 22, 2022)

Looking good Cletus, and I thought my shop was congested.  You have a lot of stuff.


----------

